# Massive cherry tree 50 feet from the hives



## B.C. Bees (Jul 3, 2020)

I just finished a hive inspection and was looking at the trees in the yard when I saw it. It is so tall at first I could not figure out what it was. We think it is between 70 to 80 feet tall. It is too bad I just started beekeeping 6 weeks ago I missed this years blossoms.


----------



## Richinbama (Jan 15, 2018)

Beautiful tree, and woods.


----------

